# Paph spicerianum x haynaldianum



## emydura (Nov 30, 2018)

I got this off Roy many years ago. It is way better than I could ever have imagined. Many of the spikes have three flowers which is impressive given the small size of the growths and the parents involved. Not a hybrid I would have necessarily bought myself, but certainly one I will now find bench space for. 


Paph Carnusianum (spicerianum x haynaldianum)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 30, 2018)

Have they crossed spicerianum with toni semple (haynaldium x lowii)?


----------



## Spaph (Nov 30, 2018)

What a specimen plant and blooming. I love this primary hybrid! Wish I could find one.


----------



## gego (Nov 30, 2018)

Definitely needs a bigger bench space. Good growing. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 30, 2018)

Much nicer than I expected, too.
The pink flush in the dorsal and fine spotting make the flower.


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2018)

Very nice hybrid!!


----------



## GuRu (Dec 1, 2018)

Nice one, its flowers look close to heynaldianum but the lilac dorsal stripe of spicerianum is very dominant, like always in spicerianum crosses and it gives the flower more colour. Altogether very worth to grow.


----------



## paworsport (Dec 1, 2018)

Spectacular


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 1, 2018)

That's crazy David! Great flowers for the cross. I really expected twisted dorsal. How often does it bloom?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2018)

Wow that could be a CCM if not HCC.


----------



## emydura (Dec 1, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Have they crossed spicerianum with toni semple (haynaldium x lowii)?



No idea. I haven't seen one.



SlipperKing said:


> That's crazy David! Great flowers for the cross. I really expected twisted dorsal. How often does it bloom?



It seems to flower on an ad hoc basis. Certainly not on a an annual basis as you would expect from a plant that size. I don't think it has flowered for a few years. 




Justin said:


> Wow that could be a CCM if not HCC.



I think this plant has the potential to get a CCM award. It certainly clumps readily. Probably not quite ready for a CCM award yet, but it is on the way.


----------



## blondie (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow Wow Wow Wow


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2018)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orchid527 (Dec 5, 2018)

That is one very well grown plant. I'm surprised the flower turned out as nice as it did, but you've done an excellent job of growing the plant to that size. With that many flowers it really is worthy of an award. Nice photo too. Mike


----------



## Guldal (Dec 5, 2018)

Beautiful display - and very well grown, David! :clap:

Any idea where the hybrid got its name from?

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 5, 2018)

What a sight!! 
I love spicerianum and its hybrids!


----------



## emydura (Dec 6, 2018)

orchid527 said:


> With that many flowers it really is worthy of an award. Nice photo too. Mike



The opportunity was there for it to be judged. Our local judge took about 15 of my plants to the regional judges workshop to be studied. This plant was about the only one she didn't take that was in flower. I personally think it needs a few more spikes. The flowers probably weren't displayed as well as they could have been. I didn't stake them early enough. 




Guldal said:


> Beautiful display - and very well grown, David! :clap:
> 
> Any idea where the hybrid got its name from?
> 
> ...



It was registered in 1891, so it is a very old hybrid (Paphiopedilum Carnusianum Carnus 1891 - registered (RHS)). I assume Carnus is the person who registered the award. So it looks like he named it after himself if that is the case.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 6, 2018)

Whaaaat??!!
How many more spikes do they want before granting cultural awards?
Unless there is this same hybrid that has been awarded with one.


I once saw a complex hybrid with about four or five spikes getting CCM and I was like ok. It depends on the cross I guess, but getting four five flowers on a complex hybrid is nothing to go ooh and ah about in my opinion. 
I mean it's certainly nice to have that happen, but I guess the whole award system works very differently.


----------



## emydura (Dec 7, 2018)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Whaaaat??!!
> How many more spikes do they want before granting cultural awards?
> Unless there is this same hybrid that has been awarded with one.
> 
> ...



It is an interesting point. How many spikes/flowers do you need to obtain a cultural award? Are there any guidelines on this. There doesn't appear to be. A roth from Huntingtons (Brandon Tam) got a CCM with three spikes. I would have got several CCM's this year based on that. That was a beautifully grown roth though. The plant looked amazing.

When I'm thinking of cultural awards, I'm expecting plants to look like these. Full flowering specimen plants that leave you breathless. These are the best of the best though.

http://orchidsaustralia.com.au/index.php/awards-ooy-list?Awardtype=C&Yr=9999&Pag=0


----------

